# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  Prof Robert Paxton: Pesticides & Bees a Dangerous Mix

## prakel

Another excellent video from the National Honey Show (I think that it's possibly equal best with the Ghost in the Hive one):




I've put it here for now but the Boss may want to move it elsewhere (pesticide type sub forums spring to mind -but I'm avoiding that one for now).

----------


## Jon

He did a very good presentation oh hybridization at the NIHBS event in Athlone last November.
He also spoke at the SBA Centenary event where he spoke on bees and pesticides.
Robert worked for a good few years in QUB Belfast.

----------


## drumgerry

I've just watched this and have to say it was very interesting.  I was especially interested to hear of the experiments done on the interaction between pesticides and varroa vectored pathogens.  And how the presence of both ramps up bee mortality rates.  I wished someone had asked why they chose Nosema Ceranae rather than Apis for their study.

----------


## Black Comb

Thanks for posting Prakel, a very interesting talk.
Clearly we have a long way still to go down this particular path.

----------

